# Any one have a 4 wheel drive chinook for sale?



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Been looking at class c, but might consider class b to pull and launch 17' Mako.
Would feel safer on some boat ramps with front wheel or four wheel drive.
Hard to find used but not too used.


----------

